#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  filmpje Magic music

## maikelpal

heý,

Hier gewoon een promo filmpje van onze disco het is nog maar een promotje, dus ik verwacht van jullie nog wat tips om het te verbeteren

http://members.home.nl/maikelpal/mag...omo%202005.wmv

(ik weet dat sommige beelden wat te donker zijn , maar wij gaan niet met een grote lamp filmen tijdens een feest )

----------


## PeTAR

Een gezellig filmpje met snelle beeldovergangen.

Helaas verdwijnt het gezellige gevoel omdat het filmpje gewoon weg te lang duurt.

Tevens zie ik maar beelden van 1 feest, zou leuker zijn om meerdere feesten te nemen als ondergrond voor jou promo.

De muziek mag je officieel niet gebruiken zo! Dat je het even weet.

Verder vind ik de montage wel lekker, snelle overgangen en leuke beelden die voor een leuke sfeer zorgen. Alleen zorg er voor dat het iets korter allemaal word.

Neem eens een kijkje naar de promo van de Cinevideogroep en doe daar misschien ideeen uit op (ook al is het een compleet andere tak van sport): http://www.cinevideogroep.nl/download.htm onder Showreel 2003.

----------


## MSSS

Ik vind het een goed inmekaar gezet filmpje. Alleen is in mijn ogen de kwaliteit van de beelden volkomen ruk. Ik ga er van uit dat het filmpje wel gemaakt zal zijn met een handycam of iets dergelijks? Mocht je ooit nog een keer de kans krijgen om een goeie camera in je handen te krijgen, zou ik het filmpje overnieuw maken zodat de kwaliteit ervan omhoog gaat. Qua montage vind ik het er strak uitzien! Alleen is het inderdaad jammer van de tijdsduur.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ziet er allemaal leuk uit. Alleen zoals al gezegt, duurt echt veel te lang. Het is voornamelijk het zelfde. Dan weer even de jongens dan weer publiek dan weer lampjes. Dat heel het filmpje lang. Zou hem dan even inkorten tot max. 1,5 minuut.

----------


## luc2366

beelden zijn veel te donker

muziek is te recent om ongevraagd (en onbetaald) te gebruiken

het lijkt wel alsof jullie op elke plaat staan mee te LULLEN, schrikt mij (als Belg) héél wat af...

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Welk nummer heb je gebruikt?

----------


## maikelpal

hey ahmed,

dat is Love generation van bob sinclar , maar ik ben inmiddels al weer bezig met een nieuwe promo zodra die af is zal ik hem zeker hier laten zien

----------


## dds

geluids kwaliteit is ook niet egt lekkr
[V]

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Dankje :Smile: 

En probeer bij het volgende filmpje ook wat shots erin te zetten van wat "snellere" feesten (trance/hardcore). Grote schoolfeesten zijn ook altijd leuk.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik zie sommige shots wel erg vaak terug komen.
Let ook op het moment van je overgangen: zijn niet strak op de muziek, en zorg dat ieder shot een kop en staart heeft. (m.a.w. geen overgang in een camerabeweging, tenzij dit echt heel netjes is en ook wat toevoegt aan het geheel.)

----------


## jorritje

Precies ik zie heel veel dezelfde stukjes. En jullie zelf staan er ook wel heel erg veel op Dat met feestende mensen daar zit het hem in. Mensen willen zien of het publiek van jullie geniet. of het gezellig is, En Zeker jullie naam op het filmpje laten zien internet site er tussendoor ofzo. en inderdaad fotos van meer feesten. En Als het kan nog van verder afstand filmen krijg je meer efect van de lichten. maar ziet er wel grappig uit. met welk programma hebben jullie het gemaakt.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Die filmpjes van Cinevideo zijn zeker strak.
Kan je inderdaad veel ideeen uit opdoen voor een eigen filmpje.

M.V.G

----------


## voederbietel

beetje veel filmpjes dat jullie met een microfoon bezig zijn (lijkt wel een praatgroepje!
maar verder wel oke (alleen te lang

----------


## wimbru

Verschil tussen amateur en professioneel: de achtergrondmuziek 
een professioneel bedrijf zal nooit geluidjes gebruiken die gevoelig zijn voor auteursrechten omdat ze verdomd goed weten welke schadeclaims er kunnen aan verbonden zijn.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dds_
> 
> geluids kwaliteit is ook niet egt lekkr
> [V]



dan is er volgens mij tog wel wat aan je speakers!
bij mij is het prima kwaliteit, alleen geeft men sub nogal een zware bass...


greetzzz!

----------


## frodolight visuals

Ja erg leuk filmpje maar ik vindt het filmpje van maikelpal niet slecht hoor wel idd een beetje druk maar natuurlijk kunnen wij met zo'n kleine camera erg weinig dus complimentje

----------


## PeTAR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frodolight visuals_
> 
> Ja erg leuk filmpje maar ik vindt het filmpje van maikelpal niet slecht hoor wel idd een beetje druk maar natuurlijk kunnen wij met zo'n kleine camera erg weinig dus complimentje



Het ligt niet aan de camera hoe mooi je beelden worden. Montage werk kan ozo veel doen. Beetje verlichten hier, shading daar.

----------


## frodolight visuals

Tja als je een een pro filmpje wil maken heb je ook pro dingen nodig en dat is ook pro duur

Maar nogmaals het zag er niet slecht uit voor wat hij geeft, maar wel een beetje druk

----------


## timleurink

Mm als promo filmpje vind ik het 10 keer niets. De kwaliteit van beeld en geluid is aan de lage kant. Ik zie alleen maar beelden van 1 show. Er worden te vaak mensen ingezoomd, heeft dit meer waarde voor een toekomstige klant? Probeer meer te laten zien waar jullie mee bezig zijn.. Verschillende shows, op en afbouw, laat wat meer van je licht show zien en probeer er een logo in te verwerken..

Groeten Tim...

Oh ja.. wij kunnen het niet beter .... het zijn maar wat tips..
Check nextfuture.nl voor promo filmpjes..

----------

